# Comment enlever l'effet sonore du démarrage ?



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché sur le forum et a priori le sujet n'a pas encore été abordé, à savoir est-ce qu'il est possible sous léopard 10.5.6 d'enlever la virgule sonore qui se joue au démarrage de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## DeepDark (7 Février 2009)

die_gzr a dit:


> la virgule sonore


C'est le "bong" de démarrage?

Si c'est ça quelques petites applications (dont tu trouveras le nom en faisant une recherche) permettent de supprimer ce son au démarrage.

Ou alors éteindre le son avant d'éteindre ton Mac...


----------



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Oui, c'est ce bong.
Je vais faire une recherche donc; justement parce-que j'oublie trop souvent d'éteindre le son avant de quitter, et bien sûr c'est toujours quand il ne faut pas, genre dans une bibliothèque hyper silencieuse et bondée de gens très concentrés, que j'allume mon book et réveille tout le monde


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2009)

Oui, ça marche bien la méthode d'enlever le son avant d'éteindre!

Ou alors, tu peux aussi ne pas éteindre ton mac


----------



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui, ça marche bien la méthode d'enlever le son avant d'éteindre!
> Ou alors, tu peux aussi ne pas éteindre ton mac



 Yes, ça c'est une solution !
 J'y ai pensé, juste le mettre en veille avant de sortir.

Sinon j'ai fais qqs recherches, je vois finalement que le sujet a déjà été abordé, et fait débat.

Mais bon, je pense pour ma part que ce n'est pas non plus un gros gros problème, et puisque mon book n'est pas branché en permanence sur une chaîne hifi - ce qui là effectivement peut être plus gênant - je vais donc tenter de prendre cette habitude d'éteindre le son avant d'éteindre mon mac... 
Je vais coller une petite douzaine de post-it sur mon frigo.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Février 2009)

die_gzr a dit:


> Yes, ça c'est une solution !
> J'y ai pensé, juste le mettre en veille avant de sortir.
> 
> Sinon j'ai fais qqs recherches, je vois finalement que le sujet a déjà été abordé, et fait débat.
> ...


Pour info, je n'éteint que très rarement mon MacBook...
(une fois par semaine voire moins) 

Un portable, c'est fait pour être transporté, utilisable à tout instant sans devoir redémarrer...


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2009)

Exactement!!


----------



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Bah, moi je m'en tiens aux recommandations Mac, et notamment celle qui conseille de mettre en veille uniquement si l'on s'éloigne de son ordinateur que quelques instants.

Maintenant il est vrai que d'éteindre et rallumer complètement à chaque fois entraîne une usure plus évidente des composants électroniques. Apple inciterait-il à une méthode pour une usure plus rapide ?! Ah ah, allez savoir...


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Février 2009)

startup sound

est un petit logiciel gratuit
A télécharger.
Se loge dans les préférences système.

@ +


----------



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Merci, je suis tombée dessus aussi en cherchant.
Mais je crois que je vais m'en tenir au choix plus haut conseillé, c'est à dire de laisser mon portable allumé. Je crois que DeepDark et Simbouesse ont raison, que c'est justement sa fonction d'être toujours opérationnel.

D'autant que ce que je lis à droite à gauche m'a définitivement convaincue, notamment le fait que le système Unix Mac OS X a été conçu pour être utilisé avant tout sur des machines constamment allumées parce-que pourvu d'un système de scripts automatiques de maintenance qui prévoit des opérations quotidiennes, hebdomadaires et mensuelles.

J'ai pour ma part installé Onyx dès le départ sur le conseil d'une amie et comme j'ai activé cette méthode de maintenance, il vaut mieux préférer un mode en veille à l'extinction complète - en rabaissant le capot par exemple - et basta le souci du booiiing au démarrage.


----------



## marctiger (7 Février 2009)

die_gzr a dit:


> Merci, je suis tombée dessus aussi en cherchant.
> Mais je crois que je vais m'en tenir au choix plus haut conseillé, c'est à dire de laisser mon portable allumé. Je crois que DeepDark et Simbouesse ont raison, que c'est justement sa fonction d'être toujours opérationnel.
> 
> D'autant que ce que je lis à droite à gauche m'a définitivement convaincue, notamment le fait que le système Unix Mac OS X a été conçu pour être utilisé avant tout sur des machines constamment allumées parce-que pourvu d'un système de scripts automatiques de maintenance qui prévoit des opérations quotidiennes, hebdomadaires et mensuelles.
> ...



Désolé pour tous mais perso je suis tout à fait contre le fait de laisser allumé en permanance !

Nonobstant l'usure plus rapide de la machine (sans compter la pollution ), pour ce qui concerne les maintenances automatiques il suffit de les faire, soit en les programmant dans des heures différentes, soit en les faisant manuellement. 

Je les fais avec Onyx ou "Utilitaire de disque" quand bon me semble, par exemple quand je me fais un café, ou que je lis quelques infos d'un magazine papier, quand je grignotte quelque chose etc etc...

Et le peu de temps que prend le démarrage, c'est pas un drame et on ne change pas de lieu toutes les 5 minutes.


----------



## die_gzr (7 Février 2009)

Je crois que c'est à chacun de choisir sa préférence.

Mais techniquement, on sait de manière objective que d'allumer et d'éteindre provoque une usure du bouton d'alimentation, sur-consomme de l'énergie (est-ce vraiment écologique ?), fatigue la batterie (très polluante une fois à la poubelle), use les composants électroniques qui n'aiment pas les transitoires, use les têtes de lecture, use l'écran, surchauffe le CGU, du moins surtout les PC, etc...

Quant à suivre une démarche écologique, autant ne pas avoir d'ordinateur dont la fabrication est une source de pollution notoire, ou d'acheter intelligemment selon ses besoins et non en fonction des modes, et de préférer les logiciels libres et gratuits (pas de pub, pas de support, pas d'emballage, pas de manuel, pas d'usine...)


----------



## marctiger (7 Février 2009)

die_gzr a dit:


> Quant à suivre une démarche écologique, autant ne pas avoir d'ordinateur dont la fabrication est une source de pollution notoire, ou d'acheter intelligemment selon ses besoins et non en fonction des modes, et de préférer les logiciels libres et gratuits (pas de pub, pas de support, pas d'emballage, pas de manuel, pas d'usine...)



D'où mon smiley.


----------



## nemo77 (7 Février 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> startup sound
> 
> est un petit logiciel gratuit
> A télécharger.
> ...



c'est par là

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16425


----------

